
SIMD for C++ Developers [pdf] - Const-me
http://const.me/articles/simd/simd.pdf
======
Const-me
Wrote a programmer’s guide about x86 SIMD intrinsics. The documentation
available on the internets only has reference of individual instructions.
There’re no high-level articles telling why and how to use them.

